# My eyes have been opened to the sport of men's diving...



## HaffiesRock (30 July 2012)

Well what can I say. Extremely toned men in tiny pants! Nuf said!


----------



## loverly (30 July 2012)

SpottyFalula said:



			Well what can I say. Extremely toned men in tiny pants! Nuf said!

Click to expand...

I was about to complain when I went onto the Red Button and chose "Equestrian Eventing" and it put me onto the men's diving.... But I stayed and watched


----------



## Star_Chaser (30 July 2012)

yummmmmmm banned in this house though unless under supervision


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (30 July 2012)

I spent my formative in years in swimming pools with divers and swimmers - and am still of the opinion they have the best phsyiques around........

All helped by being covered in a tiny layer of lycra......

PS check out the water polo players as well - the rugby pleyers of the swimming pool......


----------



## Kadastorm (30 July 2012)

i couldnt help but admire their skills *cough* and their physiques *cough*


----------



## ecb89 (30 July 2012)

I just dont understand how their swimming trunks dont come down when they hit the water. I never dive into the pool on holiday as I know my bikini will surface a couple of meters away from me lol


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (30 July 2012)

When you swim competively your competition costumes are at least 2 sizes to small - very snug fitting

(and bloody uncomfortable until wet)


----------



## Jackson (30 July 2012)

Yes, when I went to watch the XC I was like 'Oh ' then 'Ooohh '


----------



## I*HM (30 July 2012)

Did anyone notice that after their dives several had to do subtle erm... adjustments to their... erm, swimming trunks


----------



## ecb89 (30 July 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			When you swim competively your competition costumes are at least 2 sizes to small - very snug fitting

(and bloody uncomfortable until wet)
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do look very snug


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 July 2012)

The swimmers are also rather buff


----------



## HaffiesRock (30 July 2012)

Yep! Got a little glimpse of a bottom on the under water view :O)

I look forward to the next round of mens divng


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 August 2012)

It's on again tonight  

Anyone else watching?


----------



## Fools Motto (10 August 2012)

Diving aside, this chap is a bit of a 'looker'!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

Yep in between watching the sprinters flashing their abs.......


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

OMG FM

I need a 'stiff' drink.......


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 August 2012)

Am also flicking between channels, weve just been disqualified in the 4 x 100 relay


----------



## numptynoelle (10 August 2012)

He must be low in potassium if he has to carry a banana around in such close proximity, no?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			He must be low in potassium if he has to carry a banana around in such close proximity, no? 

Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## HaffiesRock (10 August 2012)

I am being forced to watch Taekwodo... Boring! OH has just poo picked my field, fixed the fence and swept the yard so cant really complain... Some pictures would be nice though


----------



## ChiffChaff (10 August 2012)

Very much enjoyed a little flash of Tom Daley bum earlier! (I'm only 6 years older than him, that's OK right?) 

Although Chris Mears was a revelation in the 3m


----------



## ChiffChaff (10 August 2012)

SpottyFalula said:



			I am being forced to watch Taekwodo... Boring! OH has just poo picked my field, fixed the fence and swept the yard so cant really complain... Some pictures would be nice though 

Click to expand...

Happy to oblige...













and Chris...(he's 19, I checked!)


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 August 2012)

Nice photos  

@Chiffchaff, I'm only 4 years older than Tom, only 3 older than Chris


----------



## HaffiesRock (10 August 2012)

Thank you very much! xx


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

And there is more diving tomorrow.........


its the gift that keeps on giving.........


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 August 2012)

Tom isn't doing v well 

There is no way I would even get on that platform let alone handstand on the edge of it!


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

Tom reminds me of the fawn (Mr Tumnus?) in The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe.  Very smooth  and hair free up top, a little more hairy in the leg department!


----------



## ChiffChaff (10 August 2012)

Come on Tom! He only need to be in the top 18!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

Tom has done enough to go through to tomorrow


----------



## charleysummer (10 August 2012)

and to think.. i'd stopped watching since the horses had finished !



whats the little pool they go in after?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

Its a hot tub to help keep their muscles warm 

I would just like to say that back in the day when I was a competitive swimmer ALL the male swimmers wore those tiny trunks.......


----------



## numptynoelle (10 August 2012)

I can appreciate the level of skill involved and contant training they must go through as athletes, but the boys in teeny tiny trunks don't do anything for me.... Still fun to watch mind you! Hold my breath every time they do an arm stand start


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (10 August 2012)

NN I grew up with swimmers/divers etc as i spent about 10 years of my life in swimming pools - and ALL divers are a bit nuts! You have to be to do bloody handstands on a slab of concrete 10m above a pool water that you hit at about 40mph and really bloody hurts if you get it wrong......... Trust me if saw them mucking about on the boards the arm stand would be the least of you worries.......


----------



## Honey08 (10 August 2012)

ecb89 said:



			I just dont understand how their swimming trunks dont come down when they hit the water. I never dive into the pool on holiday as I know my bikini will surface a couple of meters away from me lol
		
Click to expand...

I think they are shrink wrapped!!  

Do they get more points for smaller pants.  I've seen a lot of builders bums tonight!



me&Harvey said:



			There is no way I would even get on that platform let alone handstand on the edge of it!
		
Click to expand...

 I know, its scary to even watch them do it! 

One of my friends at work (gay) said watching the diving is like being at a Gay Pride march.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2012)

Chris has just been on BBC 3 but missed most of it as was watching Mo!


----------



## HaffiesRock (11 August 2012)

Very much enjoyed this evenings diving


----------



## Honey08 (11 August 2012)

Apart from the one who came out carrying his arm - just like me when I dislocated my shoulder white water rafting - sooo painful, felt very sorry for him.


----------



## Archiesmummy (12 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Diving aside, this chap is a bit of a 'looker'!! 






Click to expand...

OMG! :O  You can't help but look, can you ... and look, and look ... and look ...


----------

